# Picaxe 18M2 released!



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

OK, the new Picaxe 18M2 has been released and can be ordered off techsupplies.co.uk

I have already placed my order and started thinking about what to do with the chips. 

Looks like an ideal prop controller!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

the specs look great on the new M2 parts. The upcoming 14M2 and the 20M2 will fit nicly into the boards that I am designing for the Picaxe book!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Cool! Do you have a link to any specs on the new ones? I've had a lot of fun with the 08M's & would eventually like to play with some of the more powerful stuff.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

18M2 - http://www.microzed.com.au/PDF/picaxe18m2.pdf

No official specs on the other 2 yet but according to the manual, pin compatible with their predecessors.

Wonder if we will get an 08M2?

Hardware PWM motor control might mean more reliability on servo control - I never had much problem but have heard of a lot of servo 'jitter' issues.

hpropman - any sign of the next installment of your book yet?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I wanted to work on it this weekend but as usual other things got in the way. I am going to make a real effort to get the next update done as soon as possible. I know you guys have been waiting patiently and I appreciate it. I have taken the files to work and will work on it during my lunch hours at work. I really want to get the book moving along.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

hpropman said:


> I wanted to work on it this weekend but as usual other things got in the way. I am going to make a real effort to get the next update done as soon as possible. I know you guys have been waiting patiently and I appreciate it. I have taken the files to work and will work on it during my lunch hours at work. I really want to get the book moving along.


Sheesh! What is the world coming to when a haunter puts work in front of his hobby! I dunno - what are we paying you for anyway? Oh, that's right - we aren't!

lol


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

LoL


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

If you'd like to get started with the new chip, there's a great how to here - http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/profiles/blogs/howto-roll-your-own


----------

